# Bloodworm?



## PinCushionQueen (Jun 8, 2007)

Okay - I'm probably going to look really stupid here and I could have already missed this info but can you breed bloodworm easily?! My African Clawed is eating me out of house and home and my pet store is miles away. They're not reliable either so I thought it would be easier to breed my own.
Can someone tell me how to do this?

Thanks! : victory:


----------



## Jayke (Mar 13, 2007)

dunno hoe to do this, but i have had a dirty bucket of rain water in my garden, not paid any attention to this, and when i went to move it there were thousands in there, dunno how?? lol


----------



## Ste (Apr 16, 2007)

best thing to do i suppose is just throw a few in a bucket of water and leave em and c wot hapens, ill have a nosey on google and c what i can find


----------



## Jayke (Mar 13, 2007)

i also found lots of brown things that were like bloods. any idea what they were??


----------



## Ste (Apr 16, 2007)

are they those wierd worms that come put when it pisses down, think there the worms that can get inside you and dogs nd that, dunno tho, could just be bloodworm but with less of a red in them


----------



## Jayke (Mar 13, 2007)

well whatever they are i wouldnt fancy them inside me lol


----------



## Jayke (Mar 13, 2007)

Ste said:


> best thing to do i suppose is just throw a few in a bucket of water and leave em and c wot hapens, ill have a nosey on google and c what i can find


cant find anything on google


----------



## Ste (Apr 16, 2007)

r well, suppose its just a case of throw em all together and wait, gotta be how they do it tho hasnt it, i cant see them puttin two bloodworms in a bowl together, bit of soft music, dim the lights, strawberrys and all that, can u lol


----------



## Jayke (Mar 13, 2007)

ha ha lol, but also if you wanna breed them buy live ones as the frozen ones are too stiff to breed lolol


----------



## Ste (Apr 16, 2007)

haha :lol2:


----------



## PinCushionQueen (Jun 8, 2007)

Ste said:


> r well, suppose its just a case of throw em all together and wait, gotta be how they do it tho hasnt it, i cant see them puttin two bloodworms in a bowl together, bit of soft music, dim the lights, strawberrys and all that, can u lol


:lol2:
Thanks guys! Will give that a go and see what happens!


----------



## Bronx Express (Apr 25, 2007)

I think i found something. How to raise your own blood worms, Chironomidae, with pictures


----------



## PinCushionQueen (Jun 8, 2007)

Bronx Express said:


> I think i found something. How to raise your own blood worms, Chironomidae, with pictures


Thanks so much!!! That's fab - really helpful!! How come I never found that when I googled it??!!! 
:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shlunkster (Jan 22, 2007)

Xenopus will readilly take frozen bloodworm. One blister pack is the equivelent of about 20 bags of live, and around the £2-£3 mark. 

Most pet shops will do it! Give him a try of some sinking catfish pellets of chopped mussell or cockle. A full bloodworm diet aint healthy for any critter


----------

